# Peanut, JoJo, Alkira and Cliffy's Photo Album



## Blingy

Beak-a-boo!







Just Resting.







Let Me Out!







Budgie Time Out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Peanut and JoJo always make me smile!*


----------



## Hunterkat

They are just too cute!


----------



## Blingy

Thank you both.

"Hello in there"







Nom, Nom, Nom.







"Do you have this in pink, in a size .000000001 ?"







Just chill'n (& plotting our next mischievous move).









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I adore the first picture!

Your caption: "Do you have this in pink, in a size .000000001 ?" made me laugh out loud (I think I even snorted!!) :laughing:*


----------



## Goldenwing

Blingy,

Peanut and JoJo are adorable little rascals. I love seeing pictures of them. They make me smile.


----------



## Blingy

Thank you both. They keep me entertained, that's for sure!

"Whatcha got there JoJo?"







INCOMING........







OK, just wait until the big funny looking bird that brings food isn't looking, then we'll dive bomb her".







Alien Budgie!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat

They are just too cute! I have one of those mini-sneakers too, I hide nutriberries in it


----------



## ReneBC

They are cute, and great captions!


----------



## Blingy

Thank you! I would love to get Nutriberries for them to try, but I don’t thing we can get them here (at least not that I’ve been able to find).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,
I can't even begin to tell you how glad I am you started this thread! 
The pictures are great and I'm so enjoying getting to know Peanut and JoJo through them. *


----------



## Cody

Great pictures, I love the one "Incoming" I love to see flight pictures.


----------



## Dyunoy

Amazing and very funny pictures


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for the lovely comments.

"I'm too sexy for my branch, too sexy for my branch"....







New balsa toy = Budgie happiness overload.







Back when they were babies.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Now I have the song "I'm too sexy for my branch" stuck in my head!! :laughing:

Great pictures.*


----------



## Blingy

Playing with (destroying) our new toys from Little Blue Bird Toys. The swing is a custom order and Peanut and JoJo love it! They really love the balsa and cork toys (& of course, I love constantly cleaning up the mess of chewed bits).






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awesome new toys!
Peanut and JoJo are obviously well loved little birds and seem to be truly enjoying their new toys. :happy4:*


----------



## Blingy

This pic was drawn for me by @little_feathered_kingdom on IG.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Thanks for all the new pictures! "Too sexy for my branch..." :laughing:
I like them all but one of my favorites is them playing in/with the swing.:happy4: I look forward to the next installment!


----------



## Jesska

Blingy said:


> I would love to get Nutriberries for them to try, but I don't thing we can get them here (at least not that I've been able to find).


Amen to that! DX

Peanut and JoJo are sooo fun! I love looking at their shenanigans! Their new toys look so awesome! What a fun swing!!


----------



## Blingy

Jesska said:


> Amen to that! DX
> 
> Peanut and JoJo are sooo fun! I love looking at their shenanigans! Their new toys look so awesome! What a fun swing!!


Jesska, I just found a recipe for making your own Nutriberries if you'd like me to send it to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Blingy said:



Jesska, I just found a recipe for making your own Nutriberries if you'd like me to send it to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

Kellie
Would you post the recipe in the Recipe Section of the forum? 
I'm sure other members would like to have it as well. 
Thanks!*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Kellie
> Would you post the recipe in the Recipe Section of the forum?
> I'm sure other members would like to have it as well.
> Thanks!*


FaeryBee, I've just posted the recipe in the Recipe section. I hope I've done it correctly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

Something very strange came over us when we woke up this morning.

Happy Halloween everybirdie! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

*Peanut & JoJo's Photo Album*

I don't know why Mum calls me Fluffernut?? My name is Peanut!




























I know I'm gorgeous, but seriously, must you follow me around with that camera?






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great new pictures, Kellie. :thumbup:

Peanut definitely is a fluffy little guy. 
JoJo looks quite glam in her poses!*


----------



## Hunterkat

I love the new photos!! Is it a male budgie thing to be super fluffy constantly I wonder? My guy always looks about twice the size as my girl but that's just because he's always poofy


----------



## Blingy

You could be right about males being floofy. I’ve seen quite a lot of ‘round’ looking budgies and most tend to be males. Maybe they like to puff themselves up to look bigger to impress the girls, like men sticking out their chests to look tough, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

Thank you FaeryBee for adding Alkira to this thread. I haven't taken many photos yet because I don't want to frighten him. I will probably add Alkira to Peanut and JoJos training journal if that's ok?? Anyway, here are a few pics.

"I'm not really asleep. You touch my toy and watch me spring into action"







Peanuts impression of a bowling pin!







Posing on our new swing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the new pictures. 

Adding Alkira to Peanut and JoJo's training journal will be perfect!*


----------



## Jesska

Alkira's adorable! All of them...so much cuteness in one little flock!


----------



## Hunterkat

Aww they're so cute on their new swing!


----------



## Blingy

Mum said if we dressed up in funny hats and made ourselves look silly, a round man in a red suit with a beard will come and bring us toys and millet (it had better be really good millet. We feel ridiculous!). We are not allowed to pull on his beard with our beaks though, no matter how tempting it is or we will end up on some list and then not get any presents.























We would like to wish everybirdie and their hoomans a wonderful Christmas and holiday period. May you all spend the time with those you love and make memories you'll cherish forever.

Lots of love, Peanut, JoJo, Baby Alkira and our Mum (Kellie).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the Christmas pictures and wishes from Peanut, JoJo and Alkira

Best wishes for a very Merry Christmas from the FaeryBee Flock + Two!*


----------



## Blingy

Guess what....it's our 1st hatchday today!! Well, we don't know when it is exactly as the breeder didn't know but she said we were about 8 weeks old when we went to our forever home, so counting back 8 weeks, makes today the big day! Good timing right, right after Christmas!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*







from the
FaeryBee Flock + Two​
*


----------



## Blingy

Guarding my toys!












































** The flower toy wasn't nibbled on by a budgie. I don't know how it ended up like that but it was like it when I got it (my Nan gave it me). If I ever see one of the birds nibbling on it, I'll get rid of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Cute pictures with the toys, he is stunning, I love his soft colors.


----------



## Blingy

Cody said:


> Cute pictures with the toys, he is stunning, I love his soft colors.


Thank you! I love his colouring too. His breeder says he'll stay this pale, so I hope he's correct (of course, I'll love him no matter what colour he ends up being). He looks so big compared to my other two, especially the size of his feet! He's a little sweetheart too. He's settling in perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatalieZ

all of them are super cute and I love the festive hats. Akira though - beautiful colours. hope you all had a great Christmas break xxx


----------



## FaeryBee

*Alkira is such a stunning young man he simply takes my breath away! Love the new photos. *


----------



## Blingy

Streamlined budgies~ staying cool on a hot day.














A pretty flower for my Mum.















So proud. After months of nothing, they're finally using this play gym!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

They are gorgeous and look like they're having lots of fun on their play gym  

Little Akira posing with the millet "flower" is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Goldenwing

Adorable! :loveyes:


----------



## Blingy

The other day I discovered me sweet little Peanut is not as innocent as he looks







. Alkira is growing up fast and settling in really well.

"I love climbing the curtains".









"Uh-Oh".








"Muuuum, HELP"!!!









"I love the fountain".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,

You get some of the BEST pictures of your budgies - I just love them!*


----------



## Blingy

Thank you so much Deb. I've just been playing around on YouTube so let's see if this works.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

Another video. This one is of Alkira. He loves the fountain and each time he goes near it, he gets braver about going under the water.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great videos, Kellie!

Peanut does a much better job than my guys at playing soccer. Mine just want to throw all their balls off the cage onto the floor. :yes:

Alkira enjoying playing in the fountain is precious. I'd love to find something like that for my birds - think I'd better do some more on-line research! LOL*


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for your kind comments Deb. Peanut has only started playing with the balls in the last few days and he quickly learned that it’s fun to toss them off the top of the cage and have me fetch them. 

I’m hoping the other two will also warm up to the fountain, but so far they’re not interested. I found this one on eBay but I know some US friends have got them from Amazon. I recommend extending the height of the ‘flower’ like I’ve done so that the birds can actually fit under the spraying water, otherwise it’s too low. It was very easy to do, just by getting a small piece of plastic tubing and jamming it into the stem of the flower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgielyfe

Your birds are adorable!


----------



## Blingy

"That little poop there??? Nooo, I don't think that's mine. I'd ask the dog if I were you Mum. He was looking very guilty".









"This is MY sitting peg! There may be others like it, but this one is mine. You come near my sitting peg and I will go all ninja budgie on you. I love my sitting peg. Consider yourself warned!









Ok, I can do this. I've seen other budgies do it so it can't be that hard. "Ok ball, stay still. I'm going to climb up now".









Ready for takeoff. "Are you watching Mum?? I'm going to do a nose dive, then swoop up, zoom around the room and come back, just missing your ear as I zoom past".









Here is a picture my Mum drew of my 3 Budgie buddies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

Kellie, you have such gorgeous budgies . 

Your mum was sweet to paint you such a beautiful picture of them too!


----------



## StarlingWings

They are beautiful and I love the beautiful artwork your mum did!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Delightful new pictures and great captions! :yes:
How lovely of your Mum to draw such a nice picture of your birds for you.*


----------



## Cody

Nice artwork, and pictures, love your captions especially the poop one, I can just hear him saying that.


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for the lovely comments.

This isn't one of my birds, but I wanted to share it anyway. This is a portrait my Mum drew of a friends budgie. I'm sending it to her as a thank you gift for getting some bird toys for me that I had been after for ages but couldn't get here in Aus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

That is absolutely gorgeous! Your mum is very talented


----------



## Jesska

Your adorable babies!!! I love them all so much! And such gorgeous artwork. <3


----------



## Cody

That portrait is outstanding, what medium does she use, paint, pastel etc.?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The portrait your mother drew of your friend's budgie is awesome!*


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for the lovely complements. Hopefully my friend will love the picture as much as I do.

Cody, this picture was done in pastels but mum can do it all (as can her twin sister). She can use all mediums. She even paints on burls of wood and put them on stands and they're used for prizes in dog shows. She's painted on clothing as well as dishes. She can also make her own knitting and tapestry patterns that look like photographs when completed. Here are some of her other pieces:-

A portrait of one of her dogs









A cat








One of her dogs as a puppy








A tapestry she designed and completed years ago.








A painting of a dog who now loves over Rainbow Bridge








One of her burls









In case you hadn't guessed, she has Newfoundlands. She does work for other breed clubs as well as pics for friends with other breeds. I wish I had inherited some of her talent but sadly I did not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

All I can say is wow, wow, wow, beautiful work, very talented. The cat looks like a cat I had many years ago named ****ie. When I was a kid my neighbor had a Newfoundland, he was a real sweet giant.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your Mother is very talented and I love her work. 
Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Kellie, your mom is very talented! Gorgeous work. I’d love a painting on the burlwood!


----------



## Blingy

RavensGryf said:


> Kellie, your mom is very talented! Gorgeous work. I'd love a painting on the burlwood!


Thank you RavensGryf. I'm sure my Mum would paint a burl for you. I'm just not sure it'd get through customs??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Kellie,

I have been busy and just got caught up on your thread. I love the more recent photos. They are funny and so cute. :001_wub: I especially like the one with the ball.

Your mother has done some beautiful artwork!


----------



## Blingy

Today is Peanut and JoJos gotchya day. It was one year ago that they joined my family and I couldn't imagine my life without them. These 2 little birds have so much personality and spunk and they never cease to amaze me with their quirks (especially how they can let me know exactly what they want). With each new day I love them more and more. I'm extremely grateful to have them in my life and I look forward to sharing many happy years together. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

They are absolutely precious and looks so healthy and happy  

Happy Gotcha Day, Peanut and JoJo! arty:


----------



## FaeryBee

*PEANUT & JOJO








​*


----------



## Jesska

Awe, congratulations! I'm so glad they are a part of your life! <3


----------



## Blingy

My sister and I have been going on walks around a lovely big lake we have around the corner and I've been gathering branches and pieces of bark. While Peanut and JoJo do t want any part of it, Alkira loves his new piece of bark (I'm positive none of the plants etc. in the area have been treated with any pesticides or chemicals and I thoroughly wash and dry everything I find before giving it to my birds).









Mum, I had a bath!
















Peanut says your food tastes better if you tenderise it with your feet before eating it.









Making sure all our dreams will come true.









Exploring new perching places. Extremely brave!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,
I *love*  the new pictures of your flock!*


----------



## Blingy

My baby is not a baby anymore. He looks so different now.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgielyfe

He's adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awww, baby Alkira is a handsome young man now!*


----------



## Cody

He is growing into a good looking guy. I find his mutation so interesting, in the pictures his colors look so pastel yet he has a vibrant yellow head, and his cheek patches match his cere.:loveeyes:


----------



## Blingy

Cody said:


> He is growing into a good looking guy. I find his mutation so interesting, in the pictures his colors look so pastel yet he has a vibrant yellow head, and his cheek patches match his cere.:loveeyes:


Thank you. His mutation is very interesting. Sometimes he looks very pale/pastel and other times he has very vibrant colours visible (mainly down his back between his wings) especially if he's by a window. It's the same with his cheek patches. Sometimes they're very pale blue, and other times they're as bright as his cere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyIndira

Gorgeous mutation and adorable budgie!


----------



## aanyka

Blingy said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments.
> 
> "I'm too sexy for my branch, too sexy for my branch"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New balsa toy = Budgie happiness overload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when they were babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"I'm too sexy for my branch".....that serioulsy made me laugh hard. XD


----------



## Blingy

"I'd like to introduce you all to my new girlfriend, Windup Wendy. She's extremely shy and doesn't say much but she's a very good listener. Oh, and for the record, she fell over, I didn't push her".






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Those pictures are adorable. In the first one it looks like Alkira is trying to lay on his side with her and then in the others he is sure very curious about Windup Wendy. Does Wendy actually windup and have movement to her?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Alkira with his new girlfriend "Windup Wendy" is simply adorable!!  Those pictures are just too cute for words!

[As a reminder: Please be careful Alkira doesn't become too obsessed with Wendy to the point he becomes aggressive, territorial or feeds her to often.]*


----------



## Blingy

*Peanut, JoJo and Alkira's Photo Album*

Windup Wendy does windup and hop but I don't bother with that. She sits on top of Peanut and Jojos cage so she isn't in the cage with Alkira. The other day was the first tome he took any notice of her and he wasn't as into her as he looks. He just stopped to check her out, then had a nap. I made up the story about her being his GF because he looks so lovey dovey in the pics. Sorry, my bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*No worries! I love the pictures of Alkira with Wendy and if he decides to play with her or visit her occasionally that will be just fine! :thumbup:*


----------



## Blingy

I'm so happy, all 3 birds can finally be out together (Peanut and JoJo used to bite Alkiras feet and chase him away). Peanut still isn't sure, but Alkira is no longer in danger from P's beak.














I can see the whole world from up here!







Have you ever seen such sexy legs (& huge feet)?







OK, I'll pose nicely for ONE PHOTO!







Buddies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awesome new pictures! I particularly like the first one. *


----------



## Cody

Nice pictures, when I saw the first one the first thing that popped into my head was The Three Musketeers surveying their kingdom.


----------



## Hunterkat

How cute! All three birdies together must make you a happy budgie parent!


----------



## RavensGryf

Kellie those are all the sweetest pics!  I melted when I saw that first pic ohh!


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for the kind words everyone.

Peanut LOVES his swings.














Alkira has decided he likes to hang out in Peanut and Jojos cage.







.....and helping himself to their seed.







JoJo isn't in the mood to deal with those boys and is enjoying some alone time.







A family portrait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat

They are too cute! I wish Tetra hadn't destroyed my seagrass trapeze, Niko LOVED it. Darn those chewy hens!


----------



## Blingy

Hunterkat said:


> They are too cute! I wish Tetra hadn't destroyed my seagrass trapeze, Niko LOVED it. Darn those chewy hens!


Thank you. JoJo killed our trapeze too. I salvaged a piece and made the swing Peanut is sitting on from it. You're not wrong about chewy hens. JoJo was like a whipper snipper the way she chewed through the mat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*More great pictures, Kellie!
Peanut, JoJo and Alkira are just as cute as can be. 

I re-purpose parts of my budgies' toys as well and buy the seagrass hammock's practically "in bulk". 
I get 8 or 10 of them at a time to allow the budgies to have one a month. 
When one is destroyed (usually in about a week) then they have to wait for the next month to get their next one. LOL
I don't mind the budgies destroying them though because I know that means they are really enjoying them.*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *More great pictures, Kellie!
> Peanut, JoJo and Alkira are just as cute as can be.
> 
> I re-purpose parts of my budgies' toys as well and buy the seagrass hammock's practically "in bulk".
> I get 8 or 10 of them at a time to allow the budgies to have one a month.
> When one is destroyed (usually in about a week) then they have to wait for the next month to get their next one. LOL
> I don't mind the budgies destroying them though because I know that means they are really enjoying them.*


Thank you Deb for your kind words (as always). Buying seagrass mats in bulk is a great idea and it'd work a lot better than what I'm doing now- hoping the birds (I'm looking at you Miss JoJo) don't destroy the whole mat and leave enough undamaged for me to make a new swing or trapeze. I've previously looked to buy the mats on their own and have found them in hardware stores and craft stores, but I worry that they could be unsuitable, or even dangerous for the birds. Maybe they've been treated with some chemical. Sorry for sounding paranoid and clueless, but is there anything specific I need to look for or avoid when buying the mats?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've been buying the ready made ones (already set up as hammock/trapezes) directly from Amazon when they have them at a low price.

If you get sea grass mats from a craft store, I'd recommend spraying them well with white vinegar and then letting them air-dry before using them. If you can put them in the sun to dry, that's an added benefit. You can also ask at the craft store who their supplier is then contact the supplier to find out if they use any chemicals on the seagrass (although I see no reason why they would, you never know)

I have purchased wicker wreaths from craft stores, cleaned them this way and have never had a problem with them.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Kellie, your little guys sure look spoiled and happy . I love your set up! 

The “family portrait” is adorable, and shows off the different greens .


----------



## Blingy

RavensGryf said:


> Kellie, your little guys sure look spoiled and happy . I love your set up!
> 
> The "family portrait" is adorable, and shows off the different greens .


Thank you for your lovely comment. You're correct, my birds are extremely spoilt. I live in a small granny flat and the birds' cages are in the living room where I spend all my time. The whole room is full of playgyms, perches, climbing frames, ladders and toys, so it's basically one big bird room. It's great because it's easily closed off from the other rooms and I can sit and watch/interact with them whether they are inside their cages or out. Of course, it's never enough. I'm always adding more or changing things around. Non bird people no doubt think I'm nuts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

We all went to see the vet today and we didn't like it, not one bit! Alkira kept flapping in fear in his travel cage and his wing was bleeding by the time we arrived.















Peanut and JoJo both escaped from their travel cage and had fun flying around the consulting room.








Everyone's weight was good, but a big surprise with Alkira being the lightest. I was sure Peanut would be the lightest and Alkira would be the heaviest.






















Overall, everyone got a great report. Alkira and JoJo got their nails trimmed and P was happy his didn't need doing. Keeping a close eye on little P after his rough moult but the vet isn't really concerned now that he's looking so much better. Met and said hello to another wee budgie as we were leaving and we are all very pleased we don't need to do it again for another year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

Great news Kellie!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the new pictures.
I hope little Alkira's wing is OK now.

It's great every budgie was found to be healthy and at a good weight!*


----------



## budgielyfe

You have such an adorable little flock! I'm glad they're all healthy.


----------



## Goldenwing

Your little ones are adorable. :loveeyes: For some reason, I find the pictures of the birds in their plastic bins being weighed to be really cute. Your three sound rascally as ever.

Lemon Drop loves her trapeze as well. She chomps through them rather fast. Like you, I have taken to re-purposing parts of her toys. I didn't know it was a hen thing to be so munchy. 

I like seeing the fun environment you have for your birds. They clearly enjoy themselves and are so cute. :yes: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blingy

I found myself a nice comfy hammock!








WOW!! Budgie buffet! Let me at it....















What do you mean we are turning into screen junkies??








Who, me?? No I'm not up to anything. Just sitting here innocently.








Time for a little snooze.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Blingy,

Thanks for sharing your latest photos. :loveeyes: I am not sure which is my favorite, possibly Peanut and JoJo - Screen Junkies. I think the captions are great. What is it about birds perching on top of one's laptop screen? Lemon Drop does that too.


----------



## Blingy

My little Alkira has learnt a new game. It isn't something I taught him, he just started doing it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,

Alkira is just precious playing peek-a-boo with you with his bell!

I would advise that you not use colored newsprint as a cage liner, however. 
The plain back and white print is fine and/or you can by blank paper (called newsprint) to use.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Blingy

Thank you FaeryBee. Oh no, I didn’t realise coloured newsprint was bad. I thought only the ‘shiny’, magazine type paper was bad. All our newspapers have coloured ink on practically every page so I’ll go back to paper towel I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I just love little Alkira!

White Butcher paper is safe. 
Brown or White Craft Paper is safe.
Black and White Newspaper is safe.

Plain newsprint is what is shown in the link below:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NIZJJKG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hopefully that will help. :fingerx:*


----------



## Blingy

Alkira is quite the sportsbird. Now he's working on his soccer skills.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Alkira is my kind of budgie!!
It's obvious he loves to play and is able to entertain himself quite well. 
I quite enjoyed seeing him playing "soccer".*


----------



## Blingy

I love these little green food bowls and I'm so disappointed I've had to replace them with something bigger and heavier, because Ms JoJo has decided it's really fun to wait until I've filled them with fresh food, then dump it all on the floor!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

I love the video of Akira! Lemon Drop does this too and it is so cute!

Cage-liner Tip: I have relatives who moved recently and they saved the paper they used to wrap things in. This was blank newsprint and is perfect for a cage liner. I didn't even think to ask for it, but my parents had heard me talk about using only black and white newspapers and decided to save the paper for me. Now I have a huge supply to last several months at least.


----------



## sweettreat

I just finished reading and watching all the posts and videos of you wonderful flock. Thank you for sharing your babies with us. They are so delightful:urock:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Goldenwing said:



I love the video of Akira! Lemon Drop does this too and it is so cute!

Cage-liner Tip: I have relatives who moved recently and they saved the paper they used to wrap things in. This was blank newsprint and is perfect for a cage liner. I didn't even think to ask for it, but my parents had heard me talk about using only black and white newspapers and decided to save the paper for me. Now I have a huge supply to last several months at least.

Click to expand...

Packing paper (blank newsprint) is what I purchase and use as cage liners for all my birds' cages. *


----------



## Blingy

Thank you FaeryBee and Golden Wing for the tips. I ordered white butchers paper ( which is packing paper or plain newspaper). It arrived late yesterday so I’ll be putting it in my cages shortly. The sheets are huge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Glad to be of help! Your comment about the huge pieces of paper reminds me that I need to have a cutting party and cut a whole bunch of pieces to the correct size.

More photos of your cute little balls of fluff, please! I love to see the antics they get up to!

arty2: <--- This is our budgies having a dance party while we have a paper-cutting party


----------



## Blingy

Here you go Golden Wing. As requested.....

Alkira, seconds before he jumped onto my phone.









And silly boy getting some exercise (maybe?). I stuck the finger trap in to knock his ball to him, but instead he decided to jump on, and that's where he stayed.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Goofy and cute! :loveeyes: Thanks, Blingy! I will try to post some pictures of Lemon Drop tomorrow.


----------



## Blingy

Well folks, I never thought I'd do a post to say I'm expecting babies, but my boys had other plans. I'm really looking forward to seeing what the 'chicks' look like when they hatch (?). Without further ado.....
















Now, who wants to go on my waiting list? ? ? ANYONE?????

*** Yes, this is a joke! While my boys do 'love' their toy balls, it's not something they do all the time, and therefore isn't a problem. If the behaviour becomes obsessive I will take the balls away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Umm...no thanks, Blingy. But it is nice to know your birds are having a ball! :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,
Your post totally cracked me up!! :laughing:
Very witty, my dear.*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *Kellie,
> 
> Your post totally cracked me up!! :laughing:
> 
> Very witty, my dear.*


So, do you want a 'chick-ball'??? I'll put you at the top of my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, indeed. I think I should have TWO! :laughing1:

*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, indeed. I think I should have TWO! :laughing1:
> 
> *


Ok, 2 Chick'lls for a FaeryBee. One from P and one from Alkira I assume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

Here is another portrait my mum did. This one was for a friend who recently, suddenly lost her precious budgie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca

I liked the birds, the cage and the house they live in. The birds are happy and get along together. Cage is cute and rooms are lovely and inviting.


----------



## Blingy

Alkira shows everybirdie how to take a bath in your water bowl! He has a perfectly good bath, but insists on using his little water bowl.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Isn't it funny how they have a lovely bath and still insist on trying to squash themselves into little tiny water bowls?! :laughing: 
My birds will often do the same thing.

Alkira is precious!*


----------



## Cody

So cute, I also have one that tries this and once the others see him they all want to have a go at it, but not in their bath, in the water bowl just like Alkira.:laughing1:


----------



## RavensGryf

So funny and cute Kellie . Wow, Alkira sure is handsome now that he’s all grown up! 

Lovely painting your mum did too.. that’s really good!


----------



## FaeryBee

*How on earth did I miss the last painting you posted that your Mom did for her friend?!
It is beautiful and she is quite talented.*


----------



## Blingy

"I see phone....CHEEEEESE"!








Just chill'n after a shower in my fountain. Looking so handsome takes real work! 








Guarding my bell toy. I know you want it! 








Check out my lovely feathers.








Giddy-Up Mum.....take me to the millet!








Beak-A-Boo. C'mon, let me out!








I'm a spunky boy.








A girl needs some alone time, away from those pesky boys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*The "beak-a-boo" photo (and caption!) made me laugh out loud! Great pics. :laughing:*


----------



## Goldenwing

Wonderful pictures! Your birds are beautiful and adorable. I especially like the"spunky boy" picture :001_wub:. Also, aren't wet budgies hilarious?


----------



## Blingy

Alkira loves throwing balls around. His current favourite is a sola puff. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Budgies throwing balls around is fun to watch. Lemon Drop wants to know what a sola puff is so that her mama will get her one.


----------



## Blingy

Goldenwing said:


> Budgies throwing balls around is fun to watch. Lemon Drop wants to know what a sola puff is so that her mama will get her one.


Lemon Drop would love a sola puff of her very own! They are extremely lightweight balls made from sola wood, which is like balsa. It's like a porcupine ball with bits sticking out for them to shred and rip apart. The only place I've found the sola puffs is Little Blue Bird Toys. She makes fantastic toys but is in Canada. She does ship worldwide and is very reasonably priced. I've now started buying sola flowers from Etsy in lots of 30 or 50 (you can get all different quantities), and I have one in the cage as a toy to throw around, and I thread others on paper string with other bits and pieces to make a quick, easy shredding toy. The sola flowers are easy to find on Etsy (I get carnations because they have lots of bits for little Beaks to rip up) in all different types and sizes. Just get them without fragrance and without a reed. I hope Lemon Drop loves them as much as my trio do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the video of Alkira playing with his ball!
He is such a delightful little character and always makes me smile. *


----------



## RavensGryf

More great pics of your gorgeous crew . I especially love Alkira’s subtle aqua green colors.


----------



## Hunterkat

They are all so precious :001_wub:


----------



## Blingy

JoJo is an amazing gymnast. She's actually in training to try out for the Aussie Olympic team. Here is one of her practice sessions. It's not easy to work on your skills when your cage mate keeps rudely interrupting.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

That's adorable, I can hear Peanut saying "Wait you're doing it wrong let me show you how to do it."


----------



## RavensGryf

How funny and adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee

*JoJo is simply precious! I'm sure she's going to make the Aussie Olympic Team if she keeps training so diligently. *


----------



## Hunterkat

Is it a female budgie thing to want to be upside down? Tetra does the same thing


----------



## Blingy

Happy 1st Hatchday to 'Mummy's little precious', Alkira. I couldn't imagine life without this gorgeous bundle of energy. He keeps me entertained and constantly makes me laugh with his antics. I'm so grateful he came to join our flock, and I hope we get to celebrate many, many more Hatchdays together.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*ALKIRA










I can't believe baby Alkira is already one! :wow:
​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Akira is already one???  

Time flies so fast :yes: 

He's adorable - Happy Hatchday, Akira! :rainbow:


----------



## Barbara*

I like the photography. Love the blue green budgie with the pale yellow flush on the head.


----------



## Hunterkat

Happy hatchday!!


----------



## Blingy

Well, I have some news. The title of my thread will need changing, because...... we are getting a new baby!!! Introducing baby Cliffy. He is from the same breeder I got Alkira from. He is 8 weeks old today and is just adorable. He will be coming home in about a week or so and we are so excited! The breeder wants to do a bit more training with him before I pick him up.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

How exciting, Cliffy is adorable, can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Goldenwing

Wow! He is adorable! I have a suspicion that your flock is going to keep growing bigger if you are not careful. You seemed to have a little problem with getting more budgies. :laugh:

Just Goldenwing


----------



## StarlingWings

He's absolutely adorable! Congratulations  I can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awww, Cliffy is such a sweetheart! :001_wub:

I've changed the title of your thread for you.

By the way, take a look at this month's banner/logo -- I think you may recognize somebirdie...








*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *Awww, Cliffy is such a sweetheart! :001_wub:
> 
> I've changed the title of your thread for you.
> 
> By the way, take a look at this month's banner/logo -- I think you may recognize somebirdie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aw, it's my JoJo! We are honoured to have her on the banner, along with the dapper Maru (I believe it's Maru. Correct me if I'm wrong).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*You are correct - it is JoJo with Maru!*


----------



## Blingy

I'm still waiting until it's time to bring Cliffy home, but he's making great progress so it shouldn't be long. Here are some pics the breeder sent me last night.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

He is so cute and it looks like he is very well cared for.


----------



## Goldenwing

So cute! :loveeyes:

I want to hear more about the antics of Peanut, JoJo and Akira, too. I am sure they are still getting up to mischief.


----------



## Blingy

As requested by the lovely Goldenwing, here are some pics of my crazy flock.

We start with Ms JoJo, showing her very best 'I'm sweet and innocent' face. (Don't fall for it)! Even Alkira is shaking his head in disbelief that she'd even try to convince anyone that she's little miss sweet.









Incomingggggg









Handsome Peanut (PeePee). He has an owie on his beak but it's all better now.

Alkira the sticky beak. Always has to be right up in your business!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Thanks for the cute pictures and funny captions! "Sticky beak" "Innocent face" :laughing:


----------



## Blingy

Today was the big day- Baby Cliffy is home! He's been hime for a few hours and seems to be doing well. He hadn't had anything to eat or drink yet, but I know this is common so I'll try not to worry. When I got Peanut and JoJo, and then Alkira, they all ate and drank straight away so I've never had the worry of waiting for a new bird to eat or drink something. Cliffy seems pretty content. He's been chirping away and I've even heard him grind his beak a few times. On the flip side though, he was frantically throwing himself at the clear plastic part of the Vision cage, trying to get out. That was upsetting for me to see. It's almost bedtime for the little guy, so he's currently sitting on a high perch, dozing off (but fighting as hard as he can to stay awake).






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Cliffy is gorgeous and adorable! :loveeyes: I know how easy it is to worry, but I think Cliffy is going to be just fine. He is a very lucky little bird to come to such a loving home. :yes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sweet little Cliffy is adorable! :001_wub:*


----------



## Cody

Cliffy is so cute, I am sure after a couple of days or sooner he will feel more comfortable. In the pictures he does not have the statue look of a scared bird, he probably hears the others and wants to get out and be with them.:jumping:


----------



## Blingy

Today is Cliffys second full day with us. He's been great at night, sleeping right through without a peep. He started eating seed yesterday afternoon, but hasn't eaten anything different. Apparently, he had never been tried on veggies or sprouted seeds etc. so everything is totally new to him. I'm not too concerned at this stage because I'm hoping that after quarantine he'll follow the lead of the other 3 and eat what they eat. Last night he finally had some water to drink, so I'm relieved that he's eating and drinking. Yesterday he spent the day in his cage, getting used to things, but today he's out having a fly and a play (actually, he's been out for over 3 hours now and I can't get him back in. I'd really rather not have to catch him if it can be helped). Here are some pics of the little guy.

"Knock, knock....anybody there?? Let me out!"









"Ooh, I can see the whole world from up here".









"Come on.....I need someone to sit on the other end"









Karate black belt. Check out my moves. Aaaand KICK!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Aiiiii! I'm totally smitten with little Cliffy.
What a sweetheart!*


----------



## Goldenwing

So cute :loveeyes: and I love the captions! "knock, knock"


----------



## StarlingWings

He's adorable!


----------



## Blingy

Sorry it's been so long, I don't know where the time has gone. Baby Cliffy is now in with Alkira (& so much happier), and mixing with Peanut and JoJo too. Taming is extremely slow, but now he'll happily sit on my arm when I put it in the cage. He still cannot find his way into the door of the cage to get back after out of cage time, so I've been needing to catch him, which of course does not help the bonding and taming process. Here are some new pics.

"What is this?? Who dares use my name?" 









"This is MY ball. Step away now!"









"Ooh, jackpot!"









"Make sure you get my good side Mum!"









Bath time.









3...2...1.... take off....









Showing off his gorgeous feathers in the sun.









Staying away from this immature boys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Everyone is looking great, Alkira should get a commission from that company using his name.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the new pictures!*


----------



## Hunterkat

Baby Cliffy is soooo cute! He reminds me so much of when Niko was a baby :001_wub:


----------



## Blingy

Peanut, JoJo, Alkira and Cliffy, would like to wish you all a happy and safe Christmas and holiday season.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing

Awww, thanks! The same to you and the flock!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very sweet pictures of your beautiful flock!*


----------



## Blingy

Today is Peanut and JoJos 2nd Hatchday! Where has that time gone?! I can't find my other thread, so I hope it's ok to post updates as well as pics here.

Well, Alkira and Cliffy aren't getting along the way I'd hoped so I have a double flight cage coming and they'll be separated again. There's a removable divider in the middle so hopefully down the track, when Cliffy is more mature, they'll get along and can go back in together. It turns out Cliffy is a bully and poor Alkira is miserable. My darling boy, who always loved to play, now just sits quietly on his own, so action needs to be taken. They will all continue to have out of cage time together.

Now for some photos.....

"What are you looking at Mum?"









How to clean your feet~ Brought to you by Cliffy.









"I can see the whole world from up here! Hi Mum!"









I may be a bully, but I'm still cute!









Aaw, kisses. 









You can't see me!









"Come back ball!" *run, run, run*









"Hurry up Mum, pick up my ball. I don't have all day!"









"My feet aren't big. They're perfect!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Really cute pictures, hopefully Cliffy will grow out of his bully attitude, is he just that way with Alkira or with everyone?


----------



## Blingy

Cody said:


> Really cute pictures, hopefully Cliffy will grow out of his bully attitude, is he just that way with Alkira or with everyone?


I really hope he grows out of it. It's hard to say if he's the same way with the other two as they are housed separately. During out of cage time, Cliffy does chase them like he wants to be with them (or on top of them), and wants to be where they are, have the toy they have, but Peanut and JoJo just bite back or fly away. Poor Alkira seems genuinely scared. I have multiple food bowls yet Cliffy wants the one Alkira is at. If Alkira sees Cliffy even looking his way, he'll run away so Cliffy can have the food bowl. On the other hand, they'll feed each other, so it's not all bad. I just want my happy, playful Alkira back so I'm hoping that separating will do the trick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's too bad that Cliffy is bullying Alkira.
I'm glad you'll be separating them so Alkira will be able to eat in peace and be a happier budgie.

Happy Hatchday to JoJo and Peanut!!
It certainly doesn't seem like it's been two years already. hmy:*


----------



## Goldenwing

Thanks for the adorable pictures!


----------



## Blingy

The double cage arrived and after spending a whole day getting it assembled, decked out and rearranging the room to fit it in, Alkira is back to having his own room. Cliffy is his next door neighbour, separated by a divider. Alkira is already singing again and has slowly started playing with some of his toys again, so I think he's happier. Cliffy on the other hand, isn't impressed with the change in accomodation and keeps going to the divider to try to get it to fall down by yelling at it. He isn't at all stressed out though, so that's good. Hopefully, when he grows up a bit, Cliffy will no longer feel the need to bully Alkira and they can be together again. It'd be lovely to see the two of them playing in the huge double cage.

Sorry these pics aren't the best, but here's the new mansion. 

















Alkiras side









Cliffys side









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*The new accommodations look great!
I'm so glad that Alkira is already showing signs of being happier now that he has his own space.

How funny that Cliffy thinks he can make the divider disappear by "yelling" at it. :laughing1:*


----------



## Blingy

Well, it was bound to happen no matter how hard I wished otherwise. Today we had our first medical emergency. After happily playing and acting normally all day, I got home from an appointment to find Alkira all fluffed up on one of his perches, unable to stay awake, with a bit of a tail bob. As it was already after 4pm, I didn't have much time on my side to watch and wait. The decision was soon made for me anyway because Alkira went to the bottom of the cage to forage and could barely walk. He kept losing his balance and staggering. Thankfully, all the major things were ruled out and the vet believes he has the start of a respiratory infection. She gave him his first dose of antibiotics and sent us home with another 5 days worth. I cannot tell you how worried and upset I was, but as you are all bird lovers, I know you all know that horrible feeling. I'm relieved to report that Alkira is already so much better. He's been preening, had a bit to eat and is even chirping a bit. He's no longer all puffy either.

The first pic was taken before we went to the vet and the second pic was taken an hour or so after we got home.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Glad Alkira is feeling better. I know how alarming it is to see a fluffed up bird, and it seems to happen so suddenly sometimes. 
The cage looks great, I have one like that also that I originally got for my 2 Linnies but they did not utilize all the space so I put them in a different cage. I think my budgies actually prefer it to the F040, maybe because its taller.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,

I'm so glad you were able to get Alkira into the vet so quickly and that you are already seeing improvement. :hug:

Sending lots of love and positive thoughts for Alkira to a a very quick and full recovery. :hug:*


----------



## Blingy

Wow, it's been ages since I updated this thread. We are all doing well and we hope that everyone here is well too. Here are some pics of my flock.

Alkira~ why you always pointing that black thing at me Mum?









Peanut, JoJo and baby Cliffy playing on a play swing I made them. It did have lots more sola flowers and sola sticks on it, but those quickly got chewed off (which was the purpose of them). 









Snuggle time for Peanut and JoJo. Peanut adores his JoJo. 









Baby Cliffy, all grown up. 









Alkira and baby Cliffy (yes, 'baby' has stuck) having a chat. They're conspiring against sf me no doubt. 









Sweet little Peanut. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yay! I was so happy to see your updated pictures of your beautiful flock today.
Thank you. :hug:*


----------



## Blingy

Once again, I've been slack with posting new pics. We are all well here, despite it being extremely cold! Anyway, here are some recent pics of my babies.

JoJo- "Get my good side Mum. Wait.....both sides are my good sides!"









Alkira enjoying the sunset with his ball. 









This pic was taken with the camera flipped to face the birds, so they could see themselves on the screen - A new favourite activity. 









Cliffy looking out the window, contemplating life.









"Yum, yum, yum. Love my sprouts. 









Moulting is tiring. 









"Come on Mum, scratch me!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*:jumping: LOVE the new pictures, Kellie!*


----------



## Blingy

Peanut says, 'If you're happy and you know it, jump up and down'.

Alkira says 'Peanut, you craaaayzy!'






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

That is so funny, he is so happy and excited I don't think I've ever seen a budgie bounce like that :jumping: thanks for posting it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a GREAT video! 
Thanks for sharing it with us, Kellie.
Let's ALL jump now... :jumping: :jumping: :jumping:*


----------



## StarlingWings

I burst into laughter when I saw him bounce!! :001_tongue:

How adorable! Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Blingy

Yum, yum, yum. A quick energy boost before I take off to play again.











Sweet JoJo posing for a quick pic.










What you laughing at?!









Aren’t I pretty?











Oooh, that’s the spot!









All clean now!










Cliffy, chilling out.










Cute baby Cliffy.










Peanut relaxing on what is left of a balsa swing I made. 










Beak-a-boo! Alkira loves his happy cup toy. 










Baby Cliffy on his cork deck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Great pictures, love the wet budgie pics.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, oh, oh!! I've SO missed seeing the flock!
Thank you for the wonderful updated pictures. 
They made my whole day.*


----------

